# discus food recipe



## silent world (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,
No definite category for discus, so as it is basically d.i.y I'm assuming this will be an appropriate place to ask my question. Apologies if it is not. :roll: 

Can anyone suggest a homemade recipe for discus/angel community? :thankyou: 
silent world


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Silent_world.:wave:

Here's the thread you may be looking for.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1502

It contains food recipes for discus. The thread is situated in Cichlids section.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't pretend to know a lot about the nutrition lost from doing certain things but I will bet that most things can be done up in a kind of a kind of main course. I have put shrimp pellets, flake food, cyclods eyes, algae wafers and crab bites into a kind slurry letting them become a patee and then either extruded them with a large syringe or just make a sheet out of them and put them in a food dehydrator. The fish loved it, swords, guppies, platties, corys, plecos, and my neons even got to the bottom to eat them. 

It would guess this could be done with beef heart, liver, vegetables, fruits, all fish foods, brine shrimp, mealworms, nightcrawlers, red worms and many other things to fit an all around diet. If your fish like a softer diet then it could be frozen in a patee and fed in a ball or a rope.


----------



## silent world (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Good thread blue. Will now try experimenting,

:thankyou: 

silent world


----------



## Discus (May 23, 2009)

*Discus fish tips*

My sister has made a nice website about discus fish, all the tips i gave her - inside, take a look.You can find
info about discus food.
Discus Fish Tips


----------

